# Well Guys This......



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

Is My Last Weekend For Fishing I Hope To See You Guys In The New Year (god Willing) So You Guys Take Care And Happy Holidays. See Yall In The Spring. C-d-l 301-556-7811 Keep In Touch My Brothers. Have A Safe Winter


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

All the best in the coming year to ya with many memorable hook-ups! Happy Holidays!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I trust you'll still be hanging round the forum !!! Its never too cold for the internet =)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you


----------



## punkineeeter (Aug 30, 2004)

cast daddy L, you are too kind. thank you for the warm wishes. same to everyone else here as well. 
-p


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

CDL,

We'll have to hook up next spring sometime for the spring run. I'm always up for learning...! Have a great winter everyone, and be safe!

campNfish

PS- Remember, the winter gets slooo-oow...so lets all try to post once in a while to keep things stirred up!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey CDL.......*

Have a safe holiday. We'll have to get together and wet some lines in the spring. Take care.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Not over yet...*

CDL,

Sure I couldn't tempt you into some Winter jetty action at IRI?

Sandcrab


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Last try for me this weekend at PLO then it will be the random Ocean trip and perhaps an excursion to some power plants.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Keep in touch bros*

Everybody have a safe winter. I'm having a hard time giving up completely though. I may go looking for some crappie or something this weekend. 

Also, gonna be going out for wahoo in the Bahamas on the honeymoon in Jan. Wish me luck.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Going fishing on the honeymoon ???!!!!

Now thats what I call "setting the tone" for the marriage! I just hope your lovely bride is invited! =)

Have a great honeymoon! ... hope you all come back as a couple =)


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey L*

Your Getting soft ...The crappie action has been HOT for at least 2 months now all over the area ..walleyes are between fletchers and chain bridge NOW..I guess otter and myself is the only "TRUE DIEHARDS " in Here!!!!!!!..I'LL see you in the spring doing the c/r season


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*L/Dre/all*

you guys want to meet down at Fletcher's one morning?

Sunday is supposed to be (slightly) warmer. Lemme know if anyone's interested.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey L*

L,

Have a good holiday and take care. See you in the spring at the point and the peake. 

Otter or Andre, let me know if you are looking for some company. I need to practice for the spring.

Happy holidays to everyone.

Besafe and tightlines.

Jeff


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi C-d-l,

I look forward to fishing with you again in the spring. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and to all.

I'm interested in doing some crappie fishing too. Any upper bay guys who are going to do it this winter, please let me know. I'd like to learn how. 

Blue Heron


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

are crappies any good eating?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

my parents really like them, but i don't eat fish myself... supposed to be one of the better tasting freshwater fish though...

we were desparate once because we didn't have fresh bait and used 2 day old crappies for blues and did fairly well... but i think it's just because it's bluefish and it's fairly fresh...

chump


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Fried crappie is really, really good.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Crappie ... yum ... next best thing to fresh walleye ... way better than bass or even trout IMO.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*I second Blue Heron's thought !*

If anyone is willing to give some pointers for going Crappie fishing near the upper bay, count me in. I live 15 mins or so from Loch Raven and see some "die-hards" out there each winter. I've never really given it a shot myself because a) Don't know how and b) Not sure how good it is / e.g. is it worth my time.

Btw, if we can hook something up, I can contribute bringing along a propane heater to keep us from freezing !

Ex


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Count me in you guys if you decide to go crappie fishing. I just like excalibur will need a refresher course in crappie101. Not too worry I am a very fast learner and have rods and reels to accomdate the light action. Hopefully, you guys don't travel too far I am in Rockville. When I was younger I use to go to the area lake and catch crappies all day long and well into the night.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Let's do it*

Yeah, crappie are awesome fish to eat. Soooo, where they at guys? Dre said the C&O canal is good, and L's talking about near the Kennedy Center. I would prefer someplace where I can keep and eat em (read:not the lower Potomac).

We've taken a few out of that lake in Columbia w/ all the shops and resteraunts around it. Here's L w/ a couple of slabs that some other dude caught:










Somebody help us decide where to go.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Somebody Call*

Me When Yall Decide Where Yall Want To Go , I Have To Go To Georgia Rfor Training In A Couple Of Weeks So Lets Do It Soon . 301-556-7811 C-d-l


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'll probably go crappie fishing at Loch Raven some time this weekend. At least they're good eating.

There is a trick to fishing off those high bridges, which I only learned last year.

Stinkin' winter...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh wow!!! Nice slabs you got there. I'm going to BPS tomorrow to pick up a OM12. While I'm there, can someone recommend some lures for the winter crappies? During the spring time, I use grubs and jigheads, but never tried for them later in the year.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Freshwater Hot spots*

I stumbled into this link that contains all the information you ned all hot spot lakes in just about all counties. Just click on a lake and all the information you will ever need is there, from directions to species of fish.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/fwhot.html


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey Gang*

I got things to do this whole weekend  so for those who do go out don't for get to let us now how you did ?...hey flea don't forget to Bring something to stand on while going to loc raven your going to need it.....
Chump the same thing you caught crappies on in the sping will work in the winter. A Charlie Brewer slider IS a crappie killer in 1/8 oz . 

Good luck to all
Dre'


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I'm Just Getting........*

Home From Work , My Co-worker Got Car Jacked In Dc And Is In The Hospitol In Grave Condition With A Gun Shot To His Chest And Face. I'm So Tired Of The Violence In This Town But What Can I Do Alone. Well I Will Be Home For A While And Then I,m Going Back To The Streets Yall Take Care And I Will Chat Back Later . C-d-l


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

CDL

I am very sorry to hear about your co-worker. I hope he recovers. I know what you are saying man. I worked at the Giant on Riggs Rd. for 10 years before I got my act together and put myself through school. I saw many bad things go down just looking out the window and was also robbed and beaten while I was there (ever heard of the P street crew). Any ways here is a wish that he(she?) pulls through.

Doug


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*I am done too.*

Crappie will the first thing I do in March. But for now it is time to pack it up.
Here is a pic to warm you up for March.









Happy Holidays
Capt Mike Starrett


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*damn good.......*

catch capt.mike where did you catch these at?


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Beautiful picture captmike. I bet they were gooood eating too. 

Blue Heron


----------

